# LAN-Party RGB Case Mod 2020 ( Wood Edition )



## Coolone (Oct 8, 2019)

*LAN-Party RGB Case Mod 2020 ( Wood Edition ) *


*Worklog - Part 01*
_By_ Coolone


*a.* *Name of mod:*
"LAN-Party RGB Case Mod 2020 ( Wood Edition )"



*b.* *Description of my case mod:

Idea*
For my *"LAN-Party* *RGB Case Mod 2020* *(* *Wood Edition* *)"* case mod I will use an Black Aluminum Suitcase and some nice aluminums rods in "mirror like" finish for the Frame Structure combined with some nice wood.

I will use some nice RGB components for my Case Mod.

I will build it up in an modular way inspired by the modular way the Cooler Master MasterCase Series is made. If I build it up in an modular way the Case Mod will be something like an test bench.

Module 1: The Aluminium Suitcase

Module 2: The Frame Structure Design with nice wood

Module 1 & Module 2

Module 1 + Module 2: Module 2 fits into Module 1 = For safe transportation
Module 1 + Module 2: Module 2 fits on top of Module 1 = Test Bench = Portable High-end Gaming Case Mod


*Aluminium Suitcase*

TOOLMATE DT-932078 - 460 x 335 x 150 mm
http://www.silvan.dk/









*c.* *Introducing Pictures:*

Some introducing pictures of my case modding project.


*Module 1:* The Aluminium Suitcase







*Module 2:* The Frame Structure Design with Motherboard Tray







*Safe transportation:* Module 2 fits into Module 1







*Test Bench:* Module 2 fits on top of Module 1








*d.* *Test Bench:*

Some information and pictures about Test Bench.

In hardware terms I think Test Bench is most of all used by Overclockers.


"Test Bench" - Wikipedia
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Test_bench

A test bench or testing workbench is an (often virtual) environment used to verify the correctness or soundness of a design or model, for example, that of a software product.

The term has its roots in the testing of electronic devices, where an engineer would sit at a lab bench with tools for measurement and manipulation, such as oscilloscopes, multimeters, soldering irons, wire cutters, and so on, and manually verify the correctness of the device under test (DUT).

In the context of software or firmware or hardware engineering, a test bench refers to an environment in which the product under development is tested with the aid of software and hardware tools. The suite of testing tools is often designed specifically for the product under test. The software may need to be modified slightly in some cases to work with the test bench but careful coding can ensure that the changes can be undone easily and without introducing bugs.


Cooler Master Test Bench v1.0
https://eu.coolermaster.com/en/case/case-by-modularity/test-bench-v1/




( Click on picture for large picture )


Cooler Master Test Bench v1.0 - Product Sheet













Cooler Master LAB Test Bench v1.0 Review - Guru3Dcom






https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/cooler-master-lab-test-bench-v1-review,1.html



*e.* *Hardware:*

Description of the hardware I have use for my case mod.



01 Motherboard
ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITX/ac
https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITXac/index.asp


















02 Processor
AMD Ryzen™ 7 2700X Desktop Processor, Cores 8, Up to 4.3GHz, Cache 16MB, Socked AM4
https://www.amd.com/en/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-7-2700x













03 CPU Cooling
AMD Wraith Prism Cooler
https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/cpu-cooler-solution




( Click on picture for large picture )



Memory
ADATA XPG SPECTRIX D60G DDR4 3600MHz 8G *2 Titanium Gray DDR4 LED Dual Channel Series Memory Kit
DDR4-3600 PV4-28800 8GB x 2 CL18-20-20 1.35V Tungsten Grey
https://www.xpg.com/en/feature/606/




























Graphics Card








Hard Drive
Western Digital
https://www.westerndigital.com/
https://shop.westerndigital.com/en-us/wd













SSD

M.2 SSD
XPG SPECTRIX S40G RGB PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 SSD 256GB
https://www.xpg.com/en/feature/610/

















External SSD



08 Power Supply

Seasonic PRIME Ultra 1000 Titanium - Fully Modular
https://seasonic.com/prime-ultra-titanium/









( Click on picture for large picture )








09 Cooling

2 pieces Case Fan 120mm



10 Mouse, Keyboard & Headset

Logitech






Logitech G703 Wireless Gaming Mouse
https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/products/gaming-mice/g703-wireless-gaming-mouse.html

Logitech G915 LIGHTSPEED Wireless RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard
https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/pro...file-wireless-mechanical-gaming-keyboard.html

Logitech G935 Wireless 7.1 Surround Sound LIGHTSYNC Gaming Headset
https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/pro...-surround-sound-lightsync-gaming-headset.html

&

Razer






Razer Viper Ambidextrous Wired Gaming Mouse
https://www.razer.com/gaming-mice/Razer-Viper/RZ01-02550100-R3U1







Razer Gigantus V2 Medium Gaming Mouse Mat
https://www.razer.com/gaming-mouse-mats/razer-gigantus-v2/RZ02-03330200-R3U1







Razer BlackWidow V3 - Green Switch Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - Black
https://www.razer.com/gaming-keyboards/Razer-BlackWidow-V3/RZ03-03540100-R3M1












Razer BlackShark V2 Wired Gaming Headset
https://www.razer.com/gaming-headsets/razer-blackshark-v2/RZ04-03230100-R3U1








Webcam

Logitech StreamCam
Full HD 1080p at 60 FPS
https://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/streamcam









( Click on picture for large picture )



12_1 Monitor for gaming
AOC AG273QCG
27” curved TN panel, 2560x1440, 165Hz, 1ms, NVIDIA G-SYNC.
https://us.aoc.com/en/gaming/products/ag273qcg/








12_2 Monitor for office








13 TV-Card
??
http://www.?.com/








14 Sound Card
??
http://www.?.com/








15 Microphone
HyperX QuadCast™
https://www.hyperxgaming.com/us/microphone/quadcast-gaming-microphone








*f.* *Build Phase:*

Pictures of the Build Phase of my case mod.


*Build Phase 01:* Workshop and Tools








*Build Phase 02:* Materials

I have used some nice aluminums rods in "mirror like" finish for the Frame Structure combined with some nice wood.


Aluminums rods in "mirror like" finish.












And some awesome looking floorboards.








*Build Phase 03:* The Modular Build 01 - Creating it in the Modular Way

Module 1: The Aluminium Suitcase

















Module 2: The Frame Structure












Module 1 + Module 2: Module 2 fits into Module 1 = For safe transportation - Ready to Go

















Module 1 + Module 2: Module 2 fits on top of Module 1 = Test Bench = Portable High-end Gaming Case Mod - Using it like a Test Bench













*Build Phase 04:* Creating the Frame Structure Design

I have used some nice aluminums rods in "mirror like" finish for the Frame Structure combined with some nice wood.


Frame Structure with aluminums rods in "mirror like" finish.







Awesome looking floorboards for Frame Structure Design.







Aluminums rods in "mirror like" finish combined with awesome looking floorboards.

















Cutting out some more space for the motherboard.

















The Finished Frame Structure Design























*Build Phase 05:* Positioning - The PSU in the Frame Structure








*Build Phase 06:* The Modular Build

Module 2 fits into Module 1 - Position Down - For safe transportation - Ready to Go








*Build Phase 07:* The Modular Build

Module 2 fits on top of Module 1 - Position On Top Of - Using it like a Test Bench - Portable High-end Gaming Case Mod








*i.* *Case Mod Finished Inside:*

Pictures of the inside of the finished case mod.









( Click on picture for large picture )




*g.* *Case Mod Finished Outside:*

Pictures of the outside of the finished case mod.









( Click on picture for large picture )









( Click on picture for large picture )




*j.* *Case Mod Finished Running:*

Pictures of the running finished case mod.







































( Click on picture for large picture )


.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 8, 2019)

thumbup for the briefcase wooden design, but the rgb, no thankyou, is not my favor, inclduing  this :)


----------



## Coolone (Oct 14, 2019)

*LAN-Party RGB Case Mod 2020 ( Wood Edition ) *


*Worklog - Part 02*
_By_ Coolone


*k.* *Case Mod Finished Running at NPF 2019:*


Pictures of the running finished case mod.















































































*l.* *NPF 2019:*


Pictures from NPF.





( Click on picture for large picture ) 700x336 to 1400x672











( Click on picture for large picture ) 700x336 to 2800x1344




*m.* *Thanks for taking a look at my case modding project.*


The Modular Build

Module 2 fits into Module 1 - Position Down - For safe transportation - Ready to Go







The Modular Build

Module 2 fits on top of Module 1 - Position On Top Of - Using it like a Test Bench - Portable High-end Gaming Case Mod







.


----------



## Coolone (Oct 18, 2019)

*LAN-Party RGB Case Mod 2020 ( Wood Edition ) *


*Worklog - Part 03*
_By_ Coolone


*e.* *Hardware:*

Description of the hardware I have use for my case mod.


17 Microphone
HyperX QuadCast™
https://www.hyperxgaming.com/us/microphone/quadcast-gaming-microphone

















.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2019)

Damn, i thought it was going to be a retro DFi-Lan Party build     I feel cheated. Nice idea though.


----------



## Coolone (Nov 3, 2019)

*LAN-Party RGB Case Mod 2020 ( Wood Edition ) *


*Worklog - Part 04*
_By_ Coolone


*f.* *Halloween - ALL*

Pictures of the case mod and the "Hardware" pumpkins.








*g.* *Halloween - AMD*

Pictures of the case mod and the "Hardware" pumpkins.




























*h.* *Halloween - ZOTAC - NVIDIA - ASRock*

Pictures of the case mod and the "Hardware" pumpkins.













*i.* *Halloween - WD_BLACK*

Pictures of the case mod and the "Hardware" pumpkins.























*j.* *Halloween - XPG*

Pictures of the case mod and the "Hardware" pumpkins.













*k.* *Halloween - Running*

Pictures of the case mod and the "Hardware" pumpkins.












.


----------



## Coolone (Nov 18, 2019)

*LAN-Party RGB Case Mod 2020 ( Wood Edition ) *


*Worklog - Part 05*
_By_ Coolone

*l.* *Case Mod Finished Running:*


Pictures of the running finished case mod.



































































.


----------

